# New Composition



## n.piano21

Hello world,

This is my most recent composition called, Vision No. 2 in E minor. Let me know what you think. I don't get many comments so please comment either here or at one of the following links. Either link will take you to my music.

http://www.myspace.com/nickhaemker






http://www.youtube.com/user/8vaharke

Thanks for your time,

Nick~Composer and Artist


----------



## Scott Good

Dear Nick,

Ok, I would like to give an honest critique.

I actually quite liked your piece. Many surprises - big themes, paired with shorter motivic gestures. Good stuff - engaging sentimentality - I'm listening again now.

I think my main critique stems more from the performing side...or perhaps more succinctly, from playing your own music, and how that effects the composition.

I'm not sure if you have written this down, but if you haven't, you should. And perhaps, re-work the music. In certain places, I think it could be trimmed. In others, flushed out, with more density. I think this would help with the flow.

A composer has to on most occasions, not be proficient to play the music. I couldn't dream of playing my violin parts any where close to what the professional violinist can. 

So if you want to continue with this piece as a composer, you should consider not being constrained by your own ability, and pursuing it for purely composers pleasure. There is nothing quite like having a very capable performer(s) play your music. Absolutely fabulous!

Don't get me wrong - I quite like the way you play your own music, and am glad you are doing so. I'm just talking about the next possible step. You could even add/mix some instruments - clarinet, bass, cello, trombone...

"Just remember I am an artist and my views are very different from a lot of the general worlds views. " - Nick

Cool quote, I agree - I hope you don't mind that I brought it in.

Scott


----------



## n.piano21

Hey Scott,

I wanted to thank you for your constructive criticism. I have to say I get not a lot of replies to my music and when I do get replies It is usually some jerk who claims my music sucks and gives me no feed back why it does suck. I do have it written down on my computer. I use sibelius 3, if you ever heard of it. I will try and rework it out. You are right about how I could compose music, even though my playing abilities are not at the level of my composing. But I do want to be able to play my pieces when I do recitals and concerts for people, since I am a pianist. I guess the hard part is choosing Do I want a better composition or a piece I can play. All in all I need to play more. I normally do, but the place that I am living right now has no room for my keyboard. Good news is that I am moving. Anyways, I just wanted to say is Thank you for your insight on my music. It is truly rare to find some one who is honest and not rude about different types of music and art. I hope to hear some of your compositions some day. Please send me your compositions if you have time. Mabey I can learn more from you this way.

Nick~Composer and Artist


----------



## Scott Good

n.piano21 said:


> Hey Scott,
> 
> I wanted to thank you for your constructive criticism. I have to say I get not a lot of replies to my music and when I do get replies It is usually some jerk who claims my music sucks and gives me no feed back why it does suck. I do have it written down on my computer. I use sibelius 3, if you ever heard of it. I will try and rework it out. You are right about how I could compose music, even though my playing abilities are not at the level of my composing. But I do want to be able to play my pieces when I do recitals and concerts for people, since I am a pianist. I guess the hard part is choosing Do I want a better composition or a piece I can play. All in all I need to play more. I normally do, but the place that I am living right now has no room for my keyboard. Good news is that I am moving. Anyways, I just wanted to say is Thank you for your insight on my music. It is truly rare to find some one who is honest and not rude about different types of music and art. I hope to hear some of your compositions some day. Please send me your compositions if you have time. Mabey I can learn more from you this way.
> 
> Nick~Composer and Artist


Cool. Yes, I know Sibelius, but I use Finale.

Yes, people are rude. I'm quite sick of it, to be honest - and most of the time it is just BS I mean, we are all on the path, eh? That is why I added your quote at the end.

The most important part of my point is to, at some point, try a separation of composer and performer, and see what happens. Write for other people - the experience is quite different. I think, though, even within your skills, you could tweak this piece. I would say let it sit for a few months - do something new - then go back and listen very critically. Not just to weed what isn't working as well, but also to emphasize what is (like the great little opening figure!).

Hey, our backgrounds have relation - I was really into punk when I was younger. Not so much anymore, but the occasional spin of The Clash, D.E.P., or Dead Kenedys still makes it to my stereo.

www.myspace.com/scottgoodcomposer

Just some snippets of pieces.


----------



## Lukecash12

It's put together pretty well, but it can be monotonous, and it seemed like there were a lot of rudimentary, parlor like effects that weren't necessary.

I don't mean any offense in saying that, but it's my honest and humble opinion. It just doesn't get anything across.

Actually, though, I took a look at your myspace channel and had more thoughts about your interpretation of Bach's 4th invention. Your trills were a little uneven, but just fine, and you brought forth some of the rhythmic drive and vitality that is necessary to play Bach well.

It's solid, stern, and respectable overall, but there's one big thing: you ran the notes together, and it made it noticeable that you haven't quite worked out your thumb under transitions yet. You definitely want to consider play it more staccato, rotate your wrists a bit more, and put your arms into it. When you play staccato, it's best to push forward on the keys, and the other way around with legato.

But just tell me if I'm highlighting basic techniques that you are already aware of. I don't mean to sound condescending at all; Just saw an opportunity to help out, seeing as bad habits are harder to get rid of later than sooner.


----------



## n.piano21

Hey Lukecash12,

Thanks for your input. I'm still developing the way I compose. It's a challenge. Yeah my Invention piece needs work. Part of my problem when I play and record my self or even when I perform in front of a crowd is that I get nervous. I was always shy. I am trying to brake that though. I will be doing a recital this come spring where me and another pianist will be performing pieces that we worked on. I am considering doing the Invention again and will your helpful input on the staccato and trill parts, and the thumb under. What I notice with lots of different teachers and more experienced players is that they all have different views on how to play certain parts. So once I can get near a piano again, (for I live in a tiny room and have no room for my piano right now) I will definately try the way you explained it to me. I am determined to not be so nervous and in front of a recorder or people some day, hopefully soon. I just need to perform more. As for my composition. Thank you for your advice. I do need to do more variety. I am however in the process of several different compositions that I have written down. Still developing a good theme for them, but once I'm done with my theme I am going to develop my theme differently. For one, I have never used any secondary dominates or N6, S6, F6, G6 chords yet. I am hoping to use these chords to put more compelling musical themes into my music. I hope you stay posted with me and anyone else to will stay in contact. I love to hear constructive feed back. Thanks again for your advice. 

Nick~Composer and Artist


----------



## n.piano21

Hi Scott, Yes right now I am working on several pieces. Using new ideas. If you haven't read my reply to Luckcash12. I am going to try using secondary dominates and german 6th chords etc.etc. If you have any other ideas for musical color, (thats what my advance music theory teacher always called it, for when we analyzed music that had chords or notes that didn't belong to the key) then please let me know. Thanks again.

Nick~Composer and Artist


----------



## Lukecash12

Everyone has a different approach (especially with the piano). Horowitz definitely comes to mind in terms of strange techniques.

Really, with my comment it was a hit and miss thing. I heard a few things that needed solving, but I couldn't exactly see you play, so I threw out several educated guesses. So if you already get plenty of arm motion and wrist tilting into your playing don't worry about that at all, but it definitely seems like your thumb-unders are out of synch. A great way to get rid of that is to play scales very slowly (about 72 beats a minute, with each beat representing a note), and make sure that your thumb is laying on the next key before you let off the other finger. And then, of course, gradually increase in speed so that you can play legato perfectly.

Also, just out of idle curiosity, have you worked with 12 tone music yet?


----------



## n.piano21

Scales, I need to really start doing those more. I do practice them around that tempo. First eighth notes at 80, and then triplets at 80, two 8va for eighth notes, 3 8va for triplets. but I only do about 2 to 5 different scales. I probably should do all majors and minors though. what do you think? oh yes, Schoenberg, not sure if I spelled his name right. I did analyze his music in music theory, but as for playing music by him, no. I have done pieces by Beethoven, Burgmuller, Chopin Preludes, First sonata, I'm still working on, by Beethoven, a Prokofiev piece which is his fugitive visions, and the Bach inventions. Those are probably my most advance pieces that I am working on. Some I have down, others, like the Inventions, still need some work. Part of my problem is like I said, I don't have piano or keyboard where I live right now, will be moving soon. So its hard to balance college, kids, and music at the same time, plus two jobs. Once we get into our new place, Ill have room for the keyboared which will help. Normally I'm on the piano at night time when I get home from work and school, and then I have plenty of time to practice, its harder during the day for me. such as life. well what would you suggest about the 12 tone scale? 

Nick~Composer and Artist


----------



## chillowack

I admire your attempt at this fairly tricky composition. The main sense I got was that you are on a journey as a composer, and you're somewhere between beginner and advanced. (That's vague, but that's all I can say for sure right now.) I thought it was a very turbulent piece (is one of the Three Emotions anger by any chance?), perhaps passionate. "Agitato" might be the musical term.

The dramatic style you've chosen seems to call for something more musically complex. For instance, the part where you descend down the keyboard in a long, rapid progression was comprised of only two or three notes repeated in rapid succession down the scales, but a more complex descent (with more notes of the scale played) would have imparted greater depth, passion, and interest to this part.

But again: you are on a composing journey, and you are somewhere between "start" and "finish," and you are farther along now than you were a year ago, so you are making progress. Just keep studying, practicing, and trying more and more complex things, and you will do well.

By the way, welcome to the Composers' Forum! I am glad to see you here, and I look forward to hearing more of your work.


----------



## n.piano21

Dear chillowack,

Thanks for listening and your thoughts on this piece. Part of the reason why it isn't as complex as it probably should be is because I wrote it with my playing abilities in mind. I am writing several new pieces now where complexity is higher than my playing ability, but I am still able to play what I wrote on my new compositions. To answer your question about the emotion I put into this piece, You were right. This piece reflects how I feel about the world. The lies and deceit that goes on in politics, where I feel the world is going. It also has part of my dark beginning into this world too. To explain better on that, my biological mom left me when I was only 7 days old. Thank you for welcoming me here. I am very much enjoying this site more and more. I have seen your name around here a lot as well, and have listened to some of your compositions. It's hard to talk to most people about music, especially when you lose them when you start talking about Neapoltian chords. I hope to hear more of your music in the future as well. 

Nick~Composer and Artist


----------



## chillowack

n.piano21 said:


> Dear chillowack,
> 
> Thanks for listening and your thoughts on this piece. Part of the reason why it isn't as complex as it probably should be is because I wrote it with my playing abilities in mind. I am writing several new pieces now where complexity is higher than my playing ability, but I am still able to play what I wrote on my new compositions. To answer your question about the emotion I put into this piece, You were right. This piece reflects how I feel about the world. The lies and deceit that goes on in politics, where I feel the world is going. It also has part of my dark beginning into this world too. To explain better on that, my biological mom left me when I was only 7 days old. Thank you for welcoming me here. I am very much enjoying this site more and more. I have seen your name around here a lot as well, and have listened to some of your compositions. It's hard to talk to most people about music, especially when you lose them when you start talking about Neapoltian chords. I hope to hear more of your music in the future as well.
> 
> Nick~Composer and Artist


Hi Nick,

Sorry for the delayed response, I've been away from this forum for a few days.

I hear what you're saying about the gap between playing ability and composing ability, and in fact I launched a discussion about that very topic elsewhere in this forum. Your piano skill is way ahead of mine, but thankfully I can still compose beyond my level.

Do you have composing software, like Finale or Sibelius? You could create something as complex as you like, and not have to worry about whether or not you can actually play it.

About the darkness in the world: yes, it exists, no doubt about it, but there is also light! Don't let the darkness overwhelm you. Channel it into your music, by all means, but don't let it infect your mind or spirit. Move toward positive energy instead, it will serve you much better in life.

Take care my friend,
Jason


----------



## Lukecash12

I'm sorry. I should have remember this thread, Nick. Where you meaning to ask how best to play chromatic scales? Or what did you mean by this:



> well what would you suggest about the 12 tone scale?


----------



## n.piano21

Hey Lukecash12,

You said on October 25th, "Also, just out of idle curiosity, have you worked with 12 tone music yet?"

I didn't know if you were suggesting that I do some atonal or 12 tone scale compositions, or mabey you were just curious. I haven't done any atonal work yet, but I did learn about Schonberg and about atonal music, 12 tone scales, and how to build matrixs in music theory class. 

Nick~Composer and Artist


----------



## Lukecash12

So you were wondering if I was trying to suggest that kind of a composition. Sorry for the misunderstanding. No I didn't mean to imply. Just wondering if you had already composed those kinds of works.


----------



## n.piano21

chillowack said:


> Hi Nick,
> 
> Sorry for the delayed response, I've been away from this forum for a few days.
> 
> I hear what you're saying about the gap between playing ability and composing ability, and in fact I launched a discussion about that very topic elsewhere in this forum. Your piano skill is way ahead of mine, but thankfully I can still compose beyond my level.
> 
> Do you have composing software, like Finale or Sibelius? You could create something as complex as you like, and not have to worry about whether or not you can actually play it.
> 
> About the darkness in the world: yes, it exists, no doubt about it, but there is also light! Don't let the darkness overwhelm you. Channel it into your music, by all means, but don't let it infect your mind or spirit. Move toward positive energy instead, it will serve you much better in life.
> 
> Take care my friend,
> Jason


Hi Jason,

Yes I do have Sibelius. It's a much older version but it works. I am working on new pieces, that I call Espressivo's. I have two of them I am working on right now. All the Themes came to me in my head, Mostly when I'm outside at night when no one is around and I can hear the silence, and I wrote them down on sibelius. In these upcoming compositions I'm trying to be more emotional and expressive and trying to do that with more complexity in the playing. I was told that in some cases composers tend to be more emotional and expressive with complex works. They are indeed more complex and I am working on how they will end. (binary or ternary form, etc.) But I am going to make these pieces more shorter than my visions and the reason why is my professor in music theory said I should try shorter pieces before going onto longer more major works, for example a symphony or concerto. So I am excited about completing them hopefully soon. But I am a very picky person with themes and melody and chord progressions. Pretty much if I don't like it, I don't play it. So I hope you will come to listen once I complete them. I'm about half way done. I'm really thinking of making them binary, but will see. Please do comment on anything I have said, I love them input and thoughts of you and everyone else has said. It's really hard to find people who can speak the language of music, lol. Oh, and don't worry about my emotional level, this is why I do what I do, compose, play music. It's the only way for people to understand me. Like a great composer said, "It's through music that the listener sees into the mind of the composer." Not sure if I quoted that right. Hope to hear from you soon.

Nick~composer and artist


----------



## chillowack

Absolutely Nick, I will be happy to listen to (and comment on) anything you create!


----------

